# Modified Ferret Cage For My Girls



## IGotTheMusicInMe (Dec 6, 2012)

My friend gave me a ferret cage that she'd used for her boys (who have now passed. RIP Zeke and Ruckus). My two little girls are only 3 months, however, so they could escape the cage if they wanted. So a weekend, some chicken wire, cut hands and a generous amount of cursing the cruel god that abandoned me later....









Some of the battle wounds that I acquired; not even my legs made it out unscathed.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

looks quite nice! good on you for doing that for them .


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks great though! Hope the battlewounds were worth it


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate working with chicken wire. xD or any wire. I always cut myself to heck.
But it was worth it! it looks so neat and well put together, wow. Great job!


----------



## RainOnRahoon (Dec 17, 2012)

I had to do that when I got my first rat. Ordered a cage online, and the bars were too far apart, so she would get out all the time. Chicken wire is a pain in the butt, but it's definitely worth the effort. Yours looks wonderful compared to how mine did though.  Good job!


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I did this to my cage to with the chicken wire, I am wondering what you attached it with? I used wire to attach it, holds it real well, just not as attractive looking, and i have to be careful not to get caught on the wire when I go past it.


----------



## QueenOfARatLand (Dec 25, 2012)

WOW! This is what I'm thinking of doing, scratches inevitably included. It looks amazing, really well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IGotTheMusicInMe (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, I just used the wire that came with the fencing. Be sure to wrap it tight! Twist ties can work in a pinch.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG I had to do this and I got some many scratches and if I'm not careful my clothes [mostly sweaters] get caught when I reach in >.> and i didn't have enough to cover the back so I put brown paper down the back and pushed it against the wall.

I used zip ties, about 150 of them and they have only chewed one of the zip ties off.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

i have a huge scar on my leg from chicken wire.
when my boyfriend and I made cages for our hamsters when we had them.
the scar is like 2inches long and there is another next to it thats almost an inch.
probably shoulda gotten stitches but eh too late now lol.


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

I know what you mean about your battle wounds! I have the same cage and had to cover it in hardware cloth whenever I moved in my little PEWs with the two big girls. All the time spent covering it and zip tying is worth it when I see all 5 curled up together though.


----------

